
XxHash – an extremely fast non-cryptographic hash algorithm - JoachimS
https://cyan4973.github.io/xxHash/
======
zalo
Unsure about the Q.Score, but for _large_ data, MeowHash appears to also be a
solid choice for non-cryptographic hashing:
[https://mollyrocket.com/meowhash](https://mollyrocket.com/meowhash)

A comparison that a user ran vs. xxHash:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9pr5ir/meow_ha...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/9pr5ir/meow_hash_a_noncryptographic_hash_capable_of_16/e84z0k7/)

~~~
rurban
meow is certainly not solid. it's brand new and still being discussed.

regarding the "extremely fast" claim: it's only fast for large blocks, not for
normal strings. it's the perfect hash for a file or block digest, certainly
not for a hash table.

~~~
seppoastian
According to the developer the upcoming release will be faster even for small
blocks

[https://twitter.com/cmuratori/status/1060718409296437249](https://twitter.com/cmuratori/status/1060718409296437249)

~~~
rurban
tip: Whenever someone is claiming "extremely fast", like xxhash or meow look
at independent benchmarks. Nobody beats the simplest multiplicative hashes,
esp. such big ones.

